# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.31.00

## mohamed73

V3.31.00
-------------------- 
Supported Xiaomi reset accountlock, repair network(baseband unknown), bootloader unlock, imei repair etc.
Supported OPPO reset screenlocks without data loss and oppo qualcomm series imei repair etc.   *Added:* [Xiaomi]
> Added 2016030 {AccountLock,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)} -- Beta
> Added 2016033 {AccountLock,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)} -- Beta
> Added 2016001 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016007 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015561 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015911 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015811 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015817 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015112 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2015021 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2015022 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015201 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015628 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2014813 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014811 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014812 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1)}
> Added 2014817 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014816 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2013062 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1)}
> Added 2013063 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1)}
> Added 2014216 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1)}
> Added 2014218 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1)}
> Added 2014719 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1)}
> Added 2014716 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1)}
> Added 2014215 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1)}
> Added 2014616 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014618 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014619 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2015015 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014910 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1)}
> Added 2014916 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1)}
> Added 2014912 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014915 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014911 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2013028 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1)}
> Added 2013029 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014022 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1)}
> Added 2014021 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1)}
> Added 2014712 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2014715 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added MI1 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added MI1C1 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added MI1-Youth {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 2012051 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 2012053 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 2012052 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 2012121 {ScreenLock,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 2013012 {ScreenLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 2013021 {ScreenLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 2012061 {ScreenLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 2012062 {ScreenLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN}
> Added 2015561 {Bootloader Unlock}
> Added 2015911 {Bootloader Unlock}
> Added A0101 {ScreenLock}
> Added 2013061 {ScreenLock}
> Added 2015716 {ScreenLock}  [OPPO]
> Added 1206 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 3001 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 3006 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 3008 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A11 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A30 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A31 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A31c {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A33f {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A31t {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A31u {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A33m {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,  BT)}
> Added A33t {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A33 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A51 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A51f US {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A51f TW {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A51Kc {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A51W {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A53m {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,  BT)}
> Added A53t {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added A53 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added F1f {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N1 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N1T {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N1W {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N5110 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N5111 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N5117 {{ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N5116 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N5207 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N5206 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added N5209 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R5s {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R7c {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R7 Plusf {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R7 Plusm {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,  BT)}
> Added R7f {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R7g {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R7kf {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R7sm {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,  BT)}
> Added R7s Plus {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R7sf {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R807 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R830S {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R831S {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R2010 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R2017 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R6006 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R6007 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R7005 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8000 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8001 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8006 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8007 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8106 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8107 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8109 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8200 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8201 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8205 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8206 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8207 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R8306 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R831L {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R9PlusmA {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,  BT)}
> Added R9PlustA {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R9PlustmA {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X903 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X905 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X907 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X909 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X909 AS {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X909T {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X9000 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X9006 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X9007 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X9015 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X9070 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X9076 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added X9077 {ScreenLock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added 1201 {ScreenLock}
> Added 6607 {ScreenLock}
> Added A11w {ScreenLock}
> Added A33w {ScreenLock}
> Added A37m {ScreenLock}
> Added A37t {ScreenLock}
> Added A37tm {ScreenLock}
> Added A59m {ScreenLock}
> Added R1001 {ScreenLock}
> Added R1011 {ScreenLock}
> Added R2001 {ScreenLock}
> Added R7 {ScreenLock}
> Added R7007 {ScreenLock}
> Added R7s {ScreenLock}
> Added R7t {ScreenLock}
> Added R7 Plust {ScreenLock}
> Added R7 Plus {ScreenLock}
> Added R7st {ScreenLock}
> Added R801 {ScreenLock}
> Added R801T {ScreenLock}
> Added R803 {ScreenLock}
> Added R805 {ScreenLock}
> Added R8015 {ScreenLock}
> Added R8111 {ScreenLock}
> Added R8113 {ScreenLock}
> Added R811 {ScreenLock}
> Added R811W {ScreenLock}
> Added R815 {ScreenLock}
> Added R819 {ScreenLock}
> Added R821 {ScreenLock}
> Added R827 {ScreenLock}
> Added R829 {ScreenLock}
> Added R829T {ScreenLock}
> Added R831 {ScreenLock}
> Added R831K {ScreenLock}
> Added R9m {ScreenLock}
> Added R9t {ScreenLock}
> Added R9tm {ScreenLock}
> Added U701 {ScreenLock}
> Added U701T {ScreenLock}
> Added U705T {ScreenLock}
> Added U705W {ScreenLock}
> Added U707 {ScreenLock}
> Added U707T {ScreenLock}
> Added U7011 {ScreenLock}
> Added U7011S {ScreenLock}
> Added U7015 {ScreenLock}
> Added X9009 {ScreenLock}  Fixed:
> Added Xiaomi reset accountlock, repair network, bootloader unlock, imei repair etc
> Added OPPO reset screenlocks without data loss and qualcomm series imei repair etc
> Optimized  Samsung read/write/wipe efs function for some models
> Optimized  Xiaomi model name for device list
> Updated Persian Language, Thanks to: bahman abesteh  Information:
* Xiaomi qualcomm series model baseband unknown problem, you can fix it via Repair Network function
* Xiaomi 4C/4S Reset Screenlock, have to unlock bootloader before reset  screenlock, other bootloader locked phone doesn't support reset  screenlock without data loss.
* Xiaomi reset account lock without unlock bootloader.
* After "Forced EDL Mode" have to flash firmware, otherwise phone cannot power on will boot to edl mode always.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

